# Shoes for Bareback. What do you wear?



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Well usually if I'm riding bareback I've probably just finished stalls and whatnot so I'm usually wearing cowboy boots because they're the most comfortable thing I own! 
Sometimes I even ride in cowboy boots (don't tell anyone, I look a little ridiculous in my close contact jumping saddle in cowboy boots hahah)
They're comfortable and great footwear for riding.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I've ridden bareback barefoot, in crocs, etc but it's not something I'd suggest to anyone else, LOL. Especially for someone new to bareback, I'd say wear what you would if you were riding in a saddle.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Whatevers on my feet when I feel like galloping Blue!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

converse are fine for riding if you're foot doesn't slip through the stirrup a lot.. haha my friend courtney rides in them all the time & it doesn't faze her position at all. i'm around my horses in converse almost every day.
i usually go bareback in my boots because i'll usually warm up in my saddle & then take it off later on


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm either in paddock boots or tall boots. The heel on riding boots allows for a better leg aid.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Usually, I try to wear my cowboy boots. If I just got done cleaning stalls or something though, I'll wear my mucking boots (rubber waterproof tall ones)


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

There are people riding in HEELS? :shock:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Most of the time I wear my generic riding shoes but sometimes when I'm feeling lazy (or when I can't stay at the barn for very long) I just wear my converse. It always makes me feel kinda cool and indy to be wearing high-tops while riding a horse. :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't own proper boots. so sometimes i even ride barefoot in a saddle. i ride in Tennis shoes or my little water proof snow boots lol or barefoot if it's hot. i guess i'm lazy everyday lol


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wear what ever I have on at the moment. That includes being bare foot. If I don't mind some broken toes no one else should mind me having broken toes either. LOL


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm always in paddock boots at the barn, so that's what I ride in, plus halfchaps, no matter if I have a saddle or not. I have ridden bareback and barefoot a few times. Perfect way to ride on a hot summer day!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i ride in tennis shoes now just because i outgrew my boots but really ur outfit dosen't chang when u go from wat ever u do to bare back!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> There are people riding in HEELS? :shock:


Sam and I often come straight from work to meet the farrier, and if the horses are at the far end of the paddock we vault on up in our work clothes and heels and ride up to the gate :]

Not a regular occurance though!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I generally ride bareback in whatever I happen to be wearing but it also depends on the horse and where I am riding. I used to take my paint out to the creek not only bareback but in a bathing suit cuz he used to LOVE playing in the creek in the summertime and he was a pushbutton, no problem sort of horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I just wear whatever shoes I happen to have on. I'm guilty of riding barefoot once in a blue moon. Warm horse fur is very comfy on bare feet. :wink:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I generally ride bareback in whatever I happen to be wearing but it also depends on the horse and where I am riding. I used to take my paint out to the creek not only bareback but in a bathing suit cuz he used to LOVE playing in the creek in the summertime and he was a pushbutton, no problem sort of horse.


Ah, yes, I have great memories of riding horses to the river in bathing suits and barefeet with my sisters when I was growing up. We'd even take the shampoo and bathe them sometimes


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> There are people riding in HEELS? :shock:


 
Yeah. Scary, I know. Toni tried to talk some sense into those idiots but they refuse. She was going to kick them out, but they signed off on a liability waver so now we are both of the opinion that they'll learn otherwise when they dismount and fall, get stepped on, etc.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Whatever I'm wearing. I have boots, but I typically ride in tennis shoes because I think they are the must comfortable thing in the world. But my spur strap had broken and have since "stolen" a friend's set and they don't fit on my tennis shoes. So I have been riding in my boots more often. =P

I have ridden in everything you can think of; tennis shoes, converse, riding boots, rubber boots, flip flops, socks, high heels, barefoot, etc. Barefoot is my favorite actually. =]


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't do it often anymore so usually I do have my boots on. Used to ride bareback either barefoot or in tennis shoes.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Boots, usually. As I wear them to the barn.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Whatever I'm wearing. I have boots, but I typically ride in tennis shoes because I think they are the must comfortable thing in the world. But my spur strap had broken and have since "stolen" a friend's set and they don't fit on my tennis shoes. So I have been riding in my boots more often. =P
> 
> I have ridden in everything you can think of; tennis shoes, converse, riding boots, rubber boots, flip flops, socks, high heels, barefoot, etc. Barefoot is my favorite actually. =]


Haha I'm the same, I haven't ridden in high heels though my horse would FREAK!


----------

